
New Alternative to Bitcoin Uses Negligible Energy - QuitterStrip
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/computing/software/bitcoin-alternative
======
api
Like many such approaches I see little discussion here of resistance to
sophisticated Sybil attacks.

